# any gotten pregnant with twins and had one hiding?



## iamkari88 (Dec 2, 2009)

i know this really isn't a fertility question but i figured i would try anyways.... ok, i have had an ectopic pregnancy in the past so every time i have got pregnant, they want to do an early u/s to make sure it isnt in my tubes again. well i went on the 15th and bc i was so early they had to do a vaginal u/s. they said they only saw 1 sac and it measured at 4 weeks 2 days. 1 day ahead of what my lmp says i should be. they looked for my left tube(the one i have had pain in) and couldnt find it but said that since they found a baby in the uterus, i should be ok on not having another ectpoic this time around. . well neways...i have a feelin its twins bc i just feel so different. it seems like im having a lot more "growing pains" and sooner than i had them with my other 3 pregnancies. it is all mainly on the left side.i also have a heavy/full feelin in my lower abdomin but its not like a bloating feel....if ya know what i mean. its kinda hard to explain. it just feels soooo different. this is pregnancy #4 for us so i am pretty aware of what goes on what not. i have thought about the possibilty of it being a boy and thats y i feel so different but....i have a really strong feeling it twins and i cant get it off my mind. twins would be awesome, but im happy with what i get. i was wondering if any of you ladies have had a hiding twin at 4 weeks? and can there be a possiblity that i am carrying twins? my grandma had twins but miscarried both. also, if you did have a hiding twin, when did they find it? and did you know all along it was twins? sorry its so many questions.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Generally, it is not common. It does happen but if you had an U/S and they only found one... likely there is only one. I think the chances of a hiding twin are lower than them to tell you you are having a girl but to actually have a boy.

Also, unless they knew for a fact that the twins your grandmother was pregnant with were fraternal (and being that long ago and miscarrying it is almost impossible to know for sure) there's a chance they were identical and that sort does not run in families.

A good explaination for things happening sooner would be the fact that this IS your fourth pregnancy, and with each pregnancy things do seem to happen sooner. With my daughter (third pregnancy, second child) I got a bfp 8 days before my period was due (and a confirmed by ultrasouns 6 days after I ovulated), I felt kicks at 11 weeks and at 18 weeks I looked like I was 7 months pregnant... but with all of the ultrasounds done she was the only baby in there... and when I had her she was still a singleton. Some pregnancies are just like that. The same as some women having what seems like a normal singleton pregnancy turning out to have twins (or more!)


----------



## MrsD08 (Nov 21, 2009)

Just remember this simplace nugget of information: every pregnancy is different, even with the same woman. Good Luck!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

My cousin just had twins a few months ago and not sure if she found out so late because they didn't do a early u/s or what but she found out she was having twins at a u/s at 20wks.


----------

